# NORWALK, OH: "No Name" Gorgeous Adult Male



## raysmom

*This handsome boy was e-mailed to my by a rescue friend to crosspost. He is currently at the Huron County Dog Warden's Holding facility in Norwalk, OH.*

*There is no information given about him and I don't know if he is on Petfinder as ever since Petfinder changed their format, I have been unable to load the website.*

*Mr. No Name is in kennel #1 and his ID number is 13724. He was found as a stray and nobody has come looking for him. His 3-day hold was up on 10/15. He is available now and really needs to get out of the pound. If you'd like to know more about him, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail address given below.*

*Norwalk, OH is near Sandusky, OH, about half way between Toledo and Cleveland - easy access off of the Ohio turnpike (I80/90).*

*Mr. No Name*









*Huron County Dog Warden Holding Facility*
*130 Shady Lane, Building E*
*Norwalk, OH 44857*
*(419)668-9773*
*[email protected]*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Bump for this handsome boy.


----------



## Muskeg

Looks like a malinois maybe? 

I could foster but the dog would need to be transported. If anyone local can set things up let me know via PM.


----------



## Duke Shepherd

Anyone who is willing to Foster a German Shepherd in need is welcome to make a post on my rescue / crosspost page at Itsarufflife Shepherd on Facebook. Fosters are in Desperate Need !


----------

